# Pier Etiquette, is there really?



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

This is open to all to chime in and give opinions. Recently while throwing plugs for spanish mackeral, there were about 7 or 8 people at the end of the pier catching a good many fish. One guy who thinks very highly of himself, just walks right up to the backs of people as they were throwing and nearly got snagged by my gotcha plug. Never in my wildest dreams would I intentionally try to snag someone with one of these things, and lets face it, when the fish are biting at a good clip, most people don't look behind themselves before every cast! As my plug whizzed past his face on my cast, he screamed like a girl who had actually been hooked and began berating me like I was some wreckless person and he was in the right. Everyone, and I mean everyone who was fishing at that moment told the guy (who was apparently more of an aquaintance to them than he was to me) that he breached protocol by not saying he was coming in, therefore giving everyone who was casting a heads up. He pissed and moaned and spent the next hour or so trying to lecture me, and I just told him to put a sock in it. 

As I have experienced, people usually announce "Coming in" as they approach the end of the pier, and announce "Going out" either if they have caught a fish, or are stopping for a while. 

What is the "norm" if there is such a thing for situations such as this. Like I've said, I would not have wanted to hook this jerk, and I'm glad I didn't, but when he was the only one that day not exercising the obviously used signals, who would you think was in the wrong? Interested to see what others think on this and how others approach a hot line of casters.opcorn:


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*At the "tee"*

when spans and blues are thick, one needs to watch his own ass. It's usually bumper to bumper with 10/15 gotchas/plugs firing off all the time. Might not be room to even get to the rail. But to walk up behind these casters is stupid. You don't hollar coming in, you wait your turn. Or if a place is open, you then wait your chance and approach after announcing.


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*WD brand is right*

brand is absolutely correct on this one follow there rules and you will be fine


----------



## crazyfish77 (Mar 26, 2008)

seems to be more common sense than rules, or etiquette. 
but some people don't have them


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*Safty*

Its for your OWN good to announce yourself when entering the battle ground and exiting. I fish Sand Bridge Pier and have for ever where I tell people that "We do believe in body piercing at Little Island" So for your OWN safty give us a SHOUT please.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

chriscustom said:


> I fish Sand Bridge Pier and have for ever where I tell people that "We do believe in body piercing at Little Island"


Damn ********.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Every pier seems to have it's own rules. What you mentioned makes sense for Spanish, but if everyone is long casting for cobia or drum, then the caster is responsible.

But in general, most piers seem less and less civil. I had an incident with a punk kid that wanted to throw 45 degrees from where he was standing and couldn't understand why he was tangling everyone up. He wouldn't listen to the simple geometry involved, but instead wanted to stand where he was and fish where he wanted. Makes you want to bring ass kickings back into societal norms since the parents are doing such an awful job raising kids.


----------



## lou1989 (Jul 19, 2005)

You have a point but not everyone is aware of this "protocol". You have the responsibility to look back before casting. Imaging a visitor or even a child walking up to the rail to look. Like with folks casting heavers at the T, we always announce that we are "going out" and look out for bystanders before we cast. I know these are gotcha plugs but you can injure someone. Sometimes the fishing is good and we get in the thick of things, we get carried away. I can't imaging 15 guys at the end of the pier casting away w/o looking back. Isn't worth it guys. Just like at crosswalks, you have the rightaway however u should look both ways before u cross cuz you never know if an idiot in the car will yield or stop. Just like in your case the guy walks up to firing range of gotchas is just clueless.


----------



## tylerhb (Mar 29, 2010)

if there were several people throwing jigs at the end then the guy who yelled at you should be responsible. he should have known that there was hooks flying through the air and he needs to learn how to watch his own back


----------



## jb1edlover (Jun 12, 2010)

sometimes you have to be a bigger person though.... I mean unless "coming in" signs are posted you have alot of tourist walking out the piers just to have a look they aren't going to know the protocol. I took a stroll out on the pier friday night with my little ones, I didn't tell them to say, "coming in"... never heard of that in almost 35 yrs of fishing in N.C. or TX. I told them to just think ahead and keep their eyes open. If someone is about to cast take a step back or move to the side. We didn't have any issues with flying hooks.
However down near the T there were a couple of teens goofing off (which is perfectly fine by me). Anyway one of the kids blurts out "F--k this Sh--" (again fine by me) I tell my kids to ignore things like that.... again I have no problems because as a parent you sorta expect those things to be said on a fishing pier on a Friday night.... However one of his buddies (seemed to be a bit older) said "hey watch it, kids".... the teen replied "I don't give a f--k" He may not have given a crap but the glare I gave him musta done the trick cause he went and sat down and didn't say another word while we were there. Maybe he realized he was in the wrong, or maybe he realized a 6ft 275lb ticked off father with 3 little girls was more than he was willing to deal with...


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*flying hooks*

Its not much fun when the hooks start to flying, or you hook someone. I usually (usually) look back when I cast so I dont impale someone. I did this once. There were 2 of us fishing the end of the pier 20 some years ago snagging bait. I looked back and he was in one corner I was in the other. I am a overhand caster so I knew I was clear to cast. I said to him I'm going out, he nodded O.K. About half way through my cast with a weighted 12/0trebble hook I hear this grown. I turned to see this guy yanking my trebble from his side. Yeah the soft tender flesh. Turned my stomach. HE said it was his fault for not looking. This I dont want to go through again. You who cast have a responsibility to at least look before letting it fly.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

I agree that looking for tourists and children and such is necessary. I am not one to usually just stand out at the end and fling lures and not act like I give a hoot, but this guy was right in the middle of fishing with everyone else. He was there before I got there in fact, saw everyone elses actions and them announcing they were coming in, etc. So when he blew a gasket I was pretty surprised since he was right in the mix but thought he was immune from using common sense. I've seen too many people hooked and love fishing with my seven year old too much to just not pay attention at all. Thanks for all the input. p.s. my seven year old isn't allowed to come to the end of the pier past the white line at LIP if people are throwin plugs. Even he's learned common sense over time!


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

It's not that tough guys, don't get in people's way, and respect them, that's about it.


----------



## jnc3000 (May 18, 2010)

Let's be honest, most of the time when the blues or bunker is jumping people start throwing and don't look back. I don't say coming in or going out, but i take it as when i was small and my mom said look both ways before crossing the street. Cause i don't want to hit nobody and i don't nobody to hit me. When I pitch plugs i do so under hand so i don't have to worry about stuff like that.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*After warning tourists*

and those with kids about walking up to the end countless times when a run is on, I've learned to never throw without looking back. Youngens are quick. Most walk ons are thankful for the help. It's not about etiquette, rules or whatever. It's about self survival.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Seems like most of the pro gotcha throwers I have seen throw underhand


----------



## fishdrummer (Jul 16, 2006)

It is always the caster's responsibility.
Always.
Took my kids out for a pier walk once, my daughter got seriously cut by a flying lure..she was 4.
Sorry I didn't teach her the right code words.
I did tell her to be careful. It was the caster who wasn't following normal safety protocol and look behind him before he whipped it back.
This wasn't even all the way out on the end, by the way, but about 60-70 feet from the end, and nothing was really biting that day.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Fishermen and drivers have one important thing in common. When they are behind the wheel they are in control. When they are behind the reel, they are in control. They should always practice defensive driving and casting. Cause you never know when someone will unexpected come out of nowhere. Doing all within one's power to prevent a mishap is the way to go.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Dirty.*

that's not true. Think somebody has been feedin you some bad information. Nobody alive can cast as far underhand as I can overhand. Don't know what pros you been watching but give me their names and I'll take lessons. There are very few times that an underhand cast will reach a school of spans . Maybe blues, but not spans. At least on the piers I fish.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Fish,*

it's not always on the end. Can happen anywhere up and down the pier. Everybody needs to watch and keep their youngens by the hand, since they don't know better. And don't assume the fishermen do either. I've seen too many chaps that had to stand on the second rail chunking gotchas to trust it.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Dirty,*

when I said that's not true, I was talking about my personal observations. I have seen folks throw underhand also, but mainly when the fish are close. Didn't want to sound like you hadn't seen it cause I have to, usually for a reason.


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*theres always those who dont care*

Theres always the ones who dont care when and how they cast.Plus its up to you if your not fishing to walk up to those who are casting its your fault if you walk into it not the casting.Hes fishing you are just getting in the way.,Just like he said look out after your own ars


----------



## jerryfron (Jun 22, 2009)

So,by some peoples responses if I'm driving down the street, and some jerk fails to announce that he is "coming out" into the crosswalk(even though im the one in control of the vehicle) its his fault for not looking or announcing???
LOOKOUT DOWNTOWN NORFOLK!!!! how would that stand up in court????


----------



## jb1edlover (Jun 12, 2010)

Technically if someone is in the cross walk they have the right away so the driver is now liable for hitting the pedestrian, so your example is a bad one. The again thats assuming the driver of the car is the "Fisherman" and the pedestrian is walking down a pier instead of the street? Listen, I always look back before casting... I mean you have sharp hooks and if you're going to sling em around at least be responsible where you're slinging them. 
This is what's wrong with America today.... folks are always looking to blame someone else and not take responsibility for their own actions. 
JB


----------



## mrfisher (May 15, 2006)

yes


crazyfish77 said:


> seems to be more common sense than rules, or etiquette.
> But some people don't have them :d


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*This isnt a car its fishing*

Its both partys responsibility to look before casting and just like your parents taught u look before crossing .If u walk out in front of a car without looking you are not responsible for somebody's irresponsible act including someone casting a rod.If you see someone casting dont walk into it,You get hit its on Your pretty stupid to walk out in front of a car just like someone casting either way be carefull and smart


----------



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

If the fish were close enough I would cast underhanded. And for the record can get a pretty good cast underhanded 

If they were far and I had to chunk it I would look behind me before casting. Piers have a lot of non-anglers on them that may not be aware of pier norms.

Still, the guy could have admitted you both could be more careful and shook hands. Based on your account, he sounds like "one of those people". Nothing you can do about that...


----------



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

> This is what's wrong with America today.... folks are always looking to blame someone else and not take responsibility for their own actions.
> JB


You got that right brother. It might or might not apply here, but Lord knows it's infected us somewhere along the way. Makes me... :--|


----------



## jeep2obx (Jul 10, 2006)

best way to stay away from the morons and i didnt say torons is to by a boat.thats what i did:fishing:


----------



## ryan511 (Jun 26, 2008)

I'd side with the pissed off near-victim on this one. It's a silly move to walk up behind a bunch of fishermen amidst a rush, but ultimately you are responsible for the potentially life-altering sharp object in your hand.


I learned everything I know about fishing on the Virginia Beach Fishing Pier; yeah, the main one. Locals know what that means- a roughly 10 to 1 ratio of tourists with kids(most of whom don't speak English. Dunno why) to actual fishermen. If you're not looking behind you _every. single. cast_- even in a Spanish rush- you *will *eventually snag some European kid who snuck up right behind you, his dopey parents egging him on from afar. 

(I think my liberal usage of non-English tourist stereotypes will be vindicated by guys who fish that pier.)


----------

